# PF's LG exercises Guide



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Time for a new thread everyone.
Im kind of sorry for not being able to clearly express everything that I was thinking from the beginning of my first post but I will do it now. Seems like out of all that recent drama weve had going on in here among people with completely different takes in the topic, there is a positive outcome. Which is the fact that not only M. and I have been cured through a regimen of muscle mass building (which could have sounded better if I just put it as it is back then instead of just going by do exercise alone), but that a bunch of people happened to attempt the training as well. Anyway it seems like these people who were open minded enough (I shall add and desperate enough) to try this energy and time demanding (even if harmless) solution for such a terrible disease are by now on the good road to recovery.
So yeah, the recent argument between the people that would try exercises long enough for them to work and the advocates of the colostomy bag as a last route (as relatively as last may sound, at least to me) has definitively produced a positive outcome. It seems like weve accumulated some good informations about what causes and how to treat this absurd condition. Theres actually so much news Im gonna have to try giving an order to anything that has to be said about LG. So Ill start by describing it and then Im gonna give a solid explanation as evidence-based as possible on how to get rid of it for good.
What is LG. To call yourself a victim of LG, you may experience a few, or all of the listed symptoms. All of them indicate that you may suffer from leaky gas, which doctors may refer to as mild fecal incontinence.

The involuntary release of rectal air
The involuntary release of intestinal gas
Pain or discomfort in the anal region
The lack of any kind of digestive sound from the gut
Bowel related anxiety during social activities
Bowel related anxiety when with strangers
The feeling on air/heath/bubbles passing throught your anus
Sensation of having a constantly open anus
Persistent smell of sh!t or similar at all times
10. $$$$$$ing desperation & depression as a conseguence of such
As stated by the medical community, there may be several causes for fecal incontinence. Spinal cord damage, damaged internal & external sphincters, trauma after childbirth, and so on. Well shall we ask at this point: are there different causes of Lg?
First: before tryng excercises, get rid of underlying problems (which basically means go to a specialist and has him watch the inside of you butt to make sure you don'ìt have visible damage). Then, again. Are there dfferent causes of LG?
Well technically no.
Now lets say that fecal incontinence is as a matter of fact, a complete loss of control over rectal sphincter. Do we experience that?
NO.
Then what do we have?
We have a leak of gasl, rectal air, and probably some minor leak of liquid material. 
We definitively not leak of solid stool.

Are our bowel movements troubled? Yeah.
Are we incontinent?
No.
Ok so now? 
As some of you may know my story, I managed to quit that permanent stage of Leaky Gas and suggested others to try my own path too. I kind of always linked this to some trouble in the pelvic floor/abs/gluteal muscles. That wasnt an easy suggestion on everyone.
Just that?
Too easy, right?
Lets focus on medical test and results from people from the past years. 
Most of us had minor underlying issues when visited, such as hemorrhoids, light prolapse, rectocele, fissures, whatever. Are these linked to LG?
No.
There are thousands of people with hemorrhoids in the world and they dont have leaky gas. So were these minor problems responsible for it?

No.
F^ck, no.

Now if you had a decent doctor, it may have suggested you to do some biofeedback or get your pelvic floor tested.
Did you take any advice for that pelvic floor theory, ever? Have you performed assisted pelvic floor therapy?
Well, that's not enough, and therapist don't know that.
Then what? After the muscle correlation your doctor gave you, you probably squeezed your butt a few times and self diagnosed yourself with some strange mysterious disease that no one was able to identify.

Like yeah, you are so special, dude.

It is my opinion that this incredibly life-destroying disease is just an extremely weak pelvic floor. As ridiculous as it may sound for those whos been through any kind of humiliation and medical traumas for months, years, decades, the fact that no really other diagnose could be made out of what seems like a medically healthy butt that is instead destroying your life may actually be JUST THAT.
Anybody who said to have been throught the pelvic floor therapy thing clearily has no clue as to what it really looks like in there. You not only need to tone up the muscle you have, you ave to f^cking re-build a whole barrel of continence down there. No wonder you leak gas. We are at the same level of someone on a wheelchair who needs to learn how to walk again.

Does that get worse? Maybe.
Will I lose stool ever?
Unlikely.

Your body is holding on the part of your pelvic floor responsible to contain the sh!t, and it doesnt get worse than that because what you have now is a dyssinergia and a general lack of muscles. To be loosing sh!t you'd have to be either starving yourself or stuck in a bed with no muscle action ever.

Right,
This one is a video of equipment free excecises personally proven by one of us. Last time I listed exercises on this forum they were a beginner's giude to stretch out your dead muscles, which apparently someone took as "leaky gas cure exercises", well they were not. If your muscles are dead and you feel like you could never be able to start the video ones right away, you can still begin by following the beginner Guide, which is here: http://lgward.forumattivo.com/t7-fix-your-a-guide

I'm making a video rather than a simple post to sort of monetize and send the proceedings to WWF, which I am a regular donour of.
Here's the link.
Discord chat https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e

Seeya


----------



## Optimistical (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for posting this pokerface.

I thought it might be helpful for people to see everything at once. Here's the notes for what exercises are listed in the video with sample videos to show each exercise:

*Protein before and after*

Stretching - 7 minutes (example below) I do pelvic stretches as well






Lower back, glutes, legs workout

*50 kettlebell swings* ( you guys know what this is lol)

*50 ab crunches *(same with this)

*30 toe touches*






*2 sets of 30 second leg raises*






*10 superman exercises for 5 sec each*






*45 seconds each of:*

*side lunges + reach *






or






*Swinging bridges*






*Ski squats + alt lifts*






*Pulse lunges (45 sec on each side)*






*Shoulder bridge (45 sec on each side)*






*Side plank + leg raises (45 sec on each side)*






*Ski Squats*






*Sumo Squats (would be good to hold kettlebell while going down)*






*Pop Squats*






*Squat hold*






*Squat pulses*






*Jump squats*






Glutes

*40 Hip Raises*






*40 Raised hip dives*

??

*20 Donkey kicks per side ( i do these, if you do donkey kicks try the pulses - they work glutes amazingly well...i do 50 pulses per side)*





 .... Side note: this girl has a lot of demos for the exercises her as well, she does 50 at a time and counts down with you. might be helpful for ppl who like to follow a video

*10 Hydrants per leg*






*20 hydrant ki**cks per side*






*30 bridges - this is the same as hip raises, a variant would be the butterfly bridge:*






or






*30 seconds scissors*






*1 minute burpees*

*Stretch for 4 minutes*

Also, here's a great video that contains many of the exercises mentioned if you want to switch things up or have something to follow for parts of the workout:

*Brazilian Buttlift 30 min workout:*






*This looks like a good ab workout - at 2:55 minutes into the video:*


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks opti


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

What have i got to lose was in with a physiotherapist yesterday and they did the biofeedback said my sphincter was perfectly normal - resting tone and strength more than adequate but said the pelvic floor might not be functioning properly (possibility for LG)

Picked her brains and asked could it be as in @earlybird89's case a prolapse low down that doctors could not find - said it was a possibility

Will try this in the meantime


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Pengu its to early to tell, give him a break


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

I'd like to make a point with the exercises for all those who decide to undergo them, people who choose to try this route often say "I feel like its gotten worse since i did the exercises". Having undergone the physically demanding exercises for about 2 1/2 months now, i can say this problem happens quite often. Your pelvic floor is just like any other muscle, being that if you work it really hard it'll get sore and you wont be able to do as much as you did the day before, and therefore will require ample rest until it rebuilds itself like a normal muscle. Everytime i felt like i found a new part of the pelvic floor with exercise I'd feel horrible the next days at work, and like most i got depressed and lost my motivation and focus. My latest one it seemed like it took me a week to rebuild it, but it came back stronger than ever, and with every occurrence of this since the beginning its always come back stronger and my instances of leaky gas have become quite numbered.

Keep at it and I'm positive you'll have great results. Know it might take a bit, i didn't start to notice anything till about a month in, it took a bit of experimenting before i found the muscles i wanted to target as well.

A few main things to focus on, eat well, have correct form and focus for everything squats/pf/glutes, and give your body time to recover. All are very important.

If you want to aid in the building of those muscles supplements such as protein powder helps the muscles in the process of rebuilding themselves.


----------



## Ummwhatnow (Feb 20, 2018)

Good post that pokerface

Another one Ill be printing and putting on my GPs desk

Ill look into these exercises however I must point out I did Pilates (pelvic floor being the core of pilates) weekly for 3 years 1 on 1 having been open with my tutor re my issues.

It was great for general feeling of good well being and general fitness but no benefit in terms of LG.

Going back to the colostomy thing, if someone here has taken a punt on that and it hasnt worked thats put me off quite substantially From going down that road.

I also get this sensation that my anus is constantly open, listed above - thats a good description which I previously described as constant sense of activity and rectal tension even when no need to go to the toilet or even after having recently gone to the toilet and purged half my body weight


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Pilates wont do much about muscle growth. You may wanna build a muscle and it takes time, energy, and proteins. It also takes patience because results are not immediate and as Sufferer said you will have bad days too.
You dont have to live all your life with this you just need to keep the right muscles in track


----------



## SilverFox123 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey PokerFace,

I am 16 and from Germany and have been suffering from this problem for about 1 1/2 years.

I have been reading the forum a lot and thing it is really great what you do.

Are you cured for good now after training your pelcvic muscles?

And how are you at the moment?

I would love to exchange some experience with you


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Im good and I hardly train at he moment. I think Ive rebuilt all of my pelvic floor. The problem I have now is that I have some internal pain in the rectal canal that is so painful that whenever it gets worse I tend not to squeeze anymore and have a hard time using the pelvic floor... I am now on a 40 days cure and diet for that and for the irritable bowel syndrome. Hopefully when this thing gets healed I will have no problem with gas at all.
I always thought it was a fissure but the doctor said its just an inflammatory process. 
Also Ive signed up to a horse riding school and Im gonna go twice a week.
Horse riding (English way) is the best way to reactivate the pelvic floor in my opinion, but exercise will work just fine even if it takes some time to start the growth
Did you join the discord ?
Theres alao a few people around your age that you can speak to in there


----------



## SilverFox123 (Mar 13, 2018)

No I didnt join it yet.

Can you send me the link or something?

You said you reuilt your pelvic floor again. Does that also mean that you dont get any reactions anymore and can you go under people again?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I havent had reaction in like a year and a half. I have other kind of problems now... I can do most activities but I have some kind of mental stress too


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey guys if you want to get to me on discord for any info on the exercises do it here https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e
Since I am not longer in the lg tab


----------

